# Any one know of an online source for panalog



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never ordered medication online so I am not sure if prescriptions are required. I did a quick Google search and saw it available at Foster and Smith....also the 1-800 Pet Meds. You might just check some of those sites and see if they require a prescription.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Janis,

I did call Foster and Smith and they require a prescription, I kind of assumed 1800 petmeds will be the same.

I am sure there is some place to get it that does not require a prescription, but can't find it.

Thanks again,

Julie


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If you want something to have on hand for ear infections, I swear by Heather;s (Arcane) ear recipe, given to her by a human doctor. It works whether the problem is a bacterial or yeast infection, and it is relatively inexpensive:

Healthy Ear Recipe (from Arcane)

1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)

Use tubes of similar size. Mix all three together in a container that can
be closed well. It takes a bit to incorporate because the Polysporin is a
bit like Vaseline. Once incorporated, it stays mixed.

If ears are gunky, inflamed or smell bad, start with using a pea sized
dollop twice a day. Use your finger to gently push it into the ear. Rub.
Dogs will only shake their heads once or twice! It's a creamy, very
soothing mixture. Once you have the ears under control, lessen how often
you use it till you're only using it once a week. Once a week keeps ears
from getting bad again.

My doctor (human) is the one that came up with this as her dogs were having ear issues that weren't really under control from the things her vet was prescribing! Anyone that I know that has gone to using it has had
remarkable results and the dogs are much happier and SAFER than using
anything with alcohol in it. I was told by my vet that alcohol just dries
the ear out - which includes drying out the ear drum AND that if there is
even the tiniest of perforations in that ear drum, it can let alcohol down
into the middle ear where it can do permanent damage. That's why this cream is SOOOOO good! There's nothing "liquid" about it. It goes in and melts it's way down to where it's needed. No alcohol to cause drying or damage and it will take care of anything yeast, bacterial etc...


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you so much... I will mix up a batch tomorrow.

It is just so frustrating to me... Panalog always worked well, that is probably why it is not easily available anymore.

Poor Layla is scared to let me anywhere near her ears right now - I have to put her meds in and she is not gonna have any of it LOL. I should have waited until after her drops to let her have that cheeseburger.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Linda, thanks so much for the Healthy Ear Recipe. I have saved it on my computer and written it out also should I ever need it in the future (I hope not).


----------

